# TRAFFIC PICNIC BONELLI PARK MAY 16TH



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

OUR WAY OF SAYING THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT. WE INVITE ALL CLUBS AND ALL SOLO RIDERS TO COME AND JOIN US FOR OUR ANNUAL PICNIC. ALL WE ASK YOU TO DO IS BRING YOUR APPETITES. WE WILL SUPPLY ALL FOOD, SODAS, AND WATERS. WE HOPE YOU CAN COME JOIN US TO KICK OFF THE SUMMER RIGHT. WE ARE LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING EVERYONE OUT THERE 
IT WILL BE HELD IN THE EAST SHORES THE SAME SPOT AS ALWAYS


ON BEHALF OF TRAFFIC WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE FOR THEIR SUPPORT. :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :yes: TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

been enjoying the picnics for the past 2 years
we
will be ther again :biggrin:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jan 10 2010, 10:10 PM~16250639
> *OUR WAY OF SAYING THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT. WE INVITE ALL CLUBS AND ALL SOLO RIDERS TO COME AND JOIN US FOR OUR ANNUAL PICNIC. ALL WE ASK YOU TO DO IS BRING YOUR APPETITES. WE WILL SUPPLY ALL FOOD, SODAS, AND WATERS. WE HOPE YOU CAN COME JOIN US TO KICK OFF THE SUMMER RIGHT. WE ARE LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING EVERYONE OUT THERE
> IT WILL BE HELD IN THE EAST SHORES THE SAME SPOT AS ALWAYS
> ON BEHALF OF TRAFFIC WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE FOR THEIR SUPPORT. :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :h5: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

a bic from last year :biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Streetlow will be there again.


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

I'll try to make the trip!


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jan 10 2010, 11:05 PM~16251402
> * Streetlow  will be there again.
> *


we've always had a goodtime...good food too.


----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jan 10 2010, 11:05 PM~16251402
> * Streetlow  will be there again.
> *


YUUPP!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TOGETHER CC LOS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE 4SHOW


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

Wass up TRAFFIC The Loyalty One's will be there. Always a good time


----------



## dj mateo (Apr 21, 2009)

whats up traffic you know ill be there with the family :thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## OG-GM's (Aug 19, 2009)

:biggrin: TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jan 10 2010, 10:10 PM~16250639
> *OUR WAY OF SAYING THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT. WE INVITE ALL CLUBS AND ALL SOLO RIDERS TO COME AND JOIN US FOR OUR ANNUAL PICNIC. ALL WE ASK YOU TO DO IS BRING YOUR APPETITES. WE WILL SUPPLY ALL FOOD, SODAS, AND WATERS. WE HOPE YOU CAN COME JOIN US TO KICK OFF THE SUMMER RIGHT. WE ARE LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING EVERYONE OUT THERE
> IT WILL BE HELD IN THE EAST SHORES THE SAME SPOT AS ALWAYS
> ON BEHALF OF TRAFFIC WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE FOR THEIR SUPPORT. :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our website
good luck

Old Memories


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

TECHNIQUES L.A. WILL BE IN THE HOUE REPRESENTING AS ALWAYS.... MUCH LOVE FOR ALL THE TRAFFICANTES... :wave:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## HIT~N~RUN (Nov 26, 2009)

HEY WHATS UP MARK, I'LL BE THERE BROTHER... :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

THE FAMILY ENJOYED THE WATER AND NICE WEATHER WHILE I ENJOYED THE RIDES  ILL BE THERE AGAIN


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jan 10 2010, 10:10 PM~16250639
> *OUR WAY OF SAYING THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT. WE INVITE ALL CLUBS AND ALL SOLO RIDERS TO COME AND JOIN US FOR OUR ANNUAL PICNIC. ALL WE ASK YOU TO DO IS BRING YOUR APPETITES. WE WILL SUPPLY ALL FOOD, SODAS, AND WATERS. WE HOPE YOU CAN COME JOIN US TO KICK OFF THE SUMMER RIGHT. WE ARE LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING EVERYONE OUT THERE
> IT WILL BE HELD IN THE EAST SHORES THE SAME SPOT AS ALWAYS
> ON BEHALF OF TRAFFIC WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE FOR THEIR SUPPORT. :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

HERES SOME PICTURES FROM OUR "2009" PICNIC :biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: Q-VO TRAFFIC, FIRME CLASSICS SO. CAL WILL BE THERE!!!


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

YOU KNOW DISTINGUISHED CC WILL BE THERE!!!!!!


----------



## W.S. OG Media (Jan 12, 2010)

*We do shirts for all kinds of events, people and companies...need shirts for your show? For the staff, your members or to sell? Get at me and let me see what we can do for you...

GAMBLE
[email protected]

*


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

taking the wagon and maybe a red 63 ss convertible right hardtop63. :biggrin:


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

alot more info to follow
0ver 80 trophies for the taken
and local performers
stay tuned :biggrin: 

another pic from the picnic last year


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

where it all started for cook1970/money green  :thumbsup: :yes: :h5:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

u know *CONSAFOS* WILL BE THERE AGAIN :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Jan 12 2010, 11:17 PM~16274358
> * where it all started for cook1970/money green   :thumbsup:  :yes:  :h5:
> *



SI SI SI


----------



## HIT~N~RUN (Nov 26, 2009)

TTT!!


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

I'll be there again!


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jan 13 2010, 09:58 AM~16277042
> *I'll be there again!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Jan 12 2010, 11:41 PM~16274609
> *u know CONSAFOS WILL BE THERE AGAIN :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 11 2010, 10:49 PM~16262343
> *THE FAMILY ENJOYED THE WATER AND NICE WEATHER WHILE I ENJOYED THE RIDES  ILL BE THERE AGAIN
> *


----------



## G'EYES BANDIT (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE_@Jan 13 2010, 12:12 PM~16278316
> *
> *


Q-VO HOMIE U KNOW ILL BE THER WIT DA HOMIES GIVE ME A CALL WHEN U CAN


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> YOU KNOW DISTINGUISHED CC WILL BE THERE!!!!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

:biggrin: sounds great well be ther for sure once again.


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

*LA MAJESTICS WILL BE THERE* :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

YOU KNOW "TECHNIQUES" WILL BE IN HOUSE SHOWING LOVE FOR OUR "TRAFFIC" BROTHERS... :thumbsup:  :wave: :nicoderm: :yes: :h5:


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

*Antique Style Car Club Will Be There*


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

WHATS UP MARK WILL TRY AND MAKE IT THIS YEAR!!


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## mundo (Aug 15, 2008)

There is two good events on the same day. Having a hard time deciding which one to attend. There's the picnic and the bell car show


----------



## OG-GM's (Aug 19, 2009)

TRAFFIC TO THE TOP! :thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OG-GM's!_@Jan 20 2010, 03:19 PM~16353399
> * TRAFFIC TO THE TOP! :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cruisintogether (Sep 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121+Jan 10 2010, 09:36 PM~16251060-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




SOUTH EAST L.A UNITED STYLES WILL BE THERE FOR SERIO!!


----------



## sixfourjoe (Jun 26, 2007)

Hope to have my 48' ready for this day.

Generations Car Club will be there..


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

ILL BE THERE SUPPORTING TRAFFIC AND POMONA
TTT HOMIES


----------



## StR8OuTofPOMONA (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Jan 21 2010, 03:33 AM~16361223
> *ILL BE THERE SUPPORTING TRAFFIC AND POMONA
> TTT HOMIES
> *


X2... :biggrin:


----------



## JRSLOLO65 (Jun 7, 2007)

TRADITION CC will be there to support! Always a good time.  :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

:wave: :h5:


----------



## OG-GM's (Aug 19, 2009)

:h5: TRAFFIC!


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

WHATS UP MARK ORALE SOUNDS LIKE A ME AND THE HOMIES ARE GOING TO TAKE A CRUZ THANKS


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bowtieimpalas (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OG-GM's!_@Jan 27 2010, 07:38 AM~16427015
> *:h5:TRAFFIC CC*


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

TTT hopefully my ride be done by then :biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

T T T


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Bobby G. (Jul 10, 2009)

I wish I could be there.....Sounds like a great celebration !

All the best to TRAFFIC C.C.

Bobby G. .......Boulevard Aces...Texas


----------



## bowtieimpalas (Mar 4, 2009)

TTT
:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

ttt


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Jan 12 2010, 11:17 PM~16274358
> * where it all started for cook1970/money green   :thumbsup:  :yes:  :h5:
> *


IM GLAD IT DID :thumbsup:


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

Whats up TRAFFIC, CONTAGIOUS CC will be there again. :thumbsup:


----------



## SamuraiKing (Nov 22, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ra8drfan (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT!!!!  :thumbsup: :cheesy: uffin:


----------



## DEVIL88 (Oct 22, 2009)

ONTARIO CLASSICS SO.CALIFAS WILL BE THEIR


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Feb 7 2010, 10:46 PM~16545070
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

:drama: :drama:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

TTT 4 THE HOMIES


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 8 2010, 01:34 PM~16550013
> *:biggrin:
> *



CAN'T MISS THIS ONE! HOPE TO SEE YOU OUT THERE!


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)




----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

OUR WAY OF SAYING THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT. WE INVITE ALL CLUBS AND ALL SOLO RIDERS TO COME AND JOIN US FOR OUR ANNUAL PICNIC. ALL WE ASK YOU TO DO IS BRING YOUR APPETITES. WE WILL SUPPLY ALL FOOD, SODAS, AND WATERS. WE HOPE YOU CAN COME JOIN US TO KICK OFF THE SUMMER RIGHT. WE ARE LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING EVERYONE OUT THERE 
IT WILL BE HELD IN THE EAST SHORES THE SAME SPOT AS ALWAYS
ON BEHALF OF TRAFFIC WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE FOR THEIR SUPPORT. :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

TTT


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)

thats a little more than 5 miles from the pad but i will make it :biggrin:


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

Limited will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

TTT FOR THE HOMIES


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

OH MAN!!! Landed on the same day as the Bell show


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

*---T R A F F I C---*


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Feb 23 2010, 09:15 PM~16704581
> *OUR WAY OF SAYING THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT. WE INVITE ALL CLUBS AND ALL SOLO RIDERS TO COME AND JOIN US FOR OUR ANNUAL PICNIC. ALL WE ASK YOU TO DO IS BRING YOUR APPETITES. WE WILL SUPPLY ALL FOOD, SODAS, AND WATERS. WE HOPE YOU CAN COME JOIN US TO KICK OFF THE SUMMER RIGHT. WE ARE LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING EVERYONE OUT THERE
> IT WILL BE HELD IN THE EAST SHORES THE SAME SPOT AS ALWAYS
> ON BEHALF OF TRAFFIC WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE FOR THEIR SUPPORT. :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> ...


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

TTMFT FOR THE HOMIES


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Feb 27 2010, 12:02 AM~16739638
> *---T R A F F I C---
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

:thumbsup: Looking forward to it :thumbsup:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

im there bringing my family and my impala....... :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

TTT


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

HELLAFYDRAULICS SGV ONE STOP SHOP
LOCATED IN BALDWIN PARK, CA 91706 
323-321-4400 HYDRO MASTER LEO
ALL IN HOUSE - REINFORCEMENT, EXTENDING 
A-ARMS, FULL INSTALL, REPAIRS, UPGRADES 
WE'LL MEET OR BEAT ANYONES PRICES!!!!


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jan 10 2010, 10:10 PM~16250639
> *OUR WAY OF SAYING THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT. WE INVITE ALL CLUBS AND ALL SOLO RIDERS TO COME AND JOIN US FOR OUR ANNUAL PICNIC. ALL WE ASK YOU TO DO IS BRING YOUR APPETITES. WE WILL SUPPLY ALL FOOD, SODAS, AND WATERS. WE HOPE YOU CAN COME JOIN US TO KICK OFF THE SUMMER RIGHT. WE ARE LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING EVERYONE OUT THERE
> IT WILL BE HELD IN THE EAST SHORES THE SAME SPOT AS ALWAYS
> ON BEHALF OF TRAFFIC WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE FOR THEIR SUPPORT. :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *




WILL THERE BE ANY HOPPING


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

> *WILL THERE BE ANY HOPPING*


x2 :dunno:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Either way IMPRESSION CC will be there !


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Mar 1 2010, 10:01 PM~16767204
> *:nicoderm:
> *


Man homie where you been Welcome back fool :biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

T T T


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN+Mar 9 2010, 10:04 PM~16845706-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: QUE ONDA GUEY?


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TTT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

salvador62
:wave:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEVO+Mar 14 2010, 01:29 AM~16885218-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave: 
B-B-Q season is here lets do this one big. Thanks for all your support. we will be having free raffels. hope everyone comes and enjoys themselves just remember appetites only. 



From All The Traffic Family


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Mar 14 2010, 12:09 PM~16887074
> *:biggrin:
> we'll see you guys out there
> 
> ...



Let me know if you want them flyers done


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Mar 14 2010, 05:02 PM~16888734
> *Let me know if you want them flyers done
> *


thanks kutty i'll pm you some pictures from last years and the address.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:wave: HOW YOU BEEN SENOR MARK? :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 14 2010, 07:11 PM~16889855
> *:wave: HOW YOU BEEN SENOR MARK? :biggrin:
> *


REAL GOOD RALPH HOW ARE YOU DOING? YOU GONNA MAKE IT DOWN FOR THE PICNIC? IF NOT SEE YOU IN MOONYGROVES EASTER SATURDAY. :wave:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rolandos1963_@Mar 14 2010, 07:57 PM~16890272
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: see you there thanks for the support :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Mar 14 2010, 07:26 PM~16889986
> *REAL GOOD  RALPH HOW ARE YOU DOING? YOU GONNA MAKE IT DOWN FOR THE PICNIC? IF NOT SEE YOU IN MOONYGROVES EASTER SATURDAY.  :wave:
> *


 Been good just not working right now.   I have been wanting to go visit my brother so this might be a good weekend to go. :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 14 2010, 10:41 PM~16892277
> *Been good just not working right now.    I have been wanting to go visit my brother so this might be a good weekend to go. :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


good luck hope everything goes good. hope you can make it brother


----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)

:h5: :thumbsup: cant wait


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Mar 14 2010, 11:54 PM~16892986
> *good luck hope everything goes good. hope you can make it brother
> *


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

Wass up homies.


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Just 4 Fun (Feb 12, 2010)

ttt


----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

. . . T R A F F I C . . .


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:h5: TTT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

TYT looks like my car will be ready by then :biggrin:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

T
T
T

Cant wait


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

CANT WAIT :biggrin:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE_@Mar 28 2010, 07:51 AM~17022370
> *CANT WAIT  :biggrin:
> *


ME EITHER LITTLE HOMIE.... :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

TTT :biggrin: :420:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE_@Mar 28 2010, 07:51 AM~17022370
> *CANT WAIT  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:   








we will be there


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cruisintogether (Sep 28, 2008)

last year it came fast.....this year its taking foreeeeeeeevvvvveeeerrrrrrrrrrrr.............................:biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## cruisintogether (Sep 28, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

MAY 16 IS GETTING CLOSER PLENTY OF FOOD & WATER AND SODAS. MAGAZINE COVERAGE, LOWRIDER AND STREETLOW. PLEASE PARK STOCK CARS OUTSIDE THE PICNIC AREA TO MAKE ROOM FOR ALL THE RIDES THAT COME. WE HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL OUT THERE. THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT FROM TRAFFIC CAR CLUB :cheesy: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

topdown59 :wave:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

*C U ALL THERE:  
MAY 16 IS GETTING CLOSER PLENTY OF FOOD & WATER AND SODAS. MAGAZINE COVERAGE, LOWRIDER AND STREETLOW. PLEASE PARK STOCK CARS OUTSIDE THE PICNIC AREA TO MAKE ROOM FOR ALL THE RIDES THAT COME. WE HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL OUT THERE. THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT FROM TRAFFIC CAR CLUB  *


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 








will be there :biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

TTT

Is it going to be at the Back side of the park again?


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OG 61_@Apr 5 2010, 09:45 AM~17100027
> *TTT
> 
> Is it going to be at the Back side of the park again?
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

73loukat
:wave:


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

a 4 day wknd,como que no!!!!I'll turn in my vacation slip 2morrow :thumbsup:  :yes: :h5:


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

good morning Mark,how was your wknd?


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73loukat_@Apr 5 2010, 10:36 AM~17100541
> *good morning Mark,how was your wknd?
> *


it was good kicking back with you guys .hows your monday going lou?


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

TTT!  :biggrin:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@Apr 6 2010, 09:50 AM~17111854
> *TTT</span>*


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TTT!!!!


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

Cant wait


----------



## DEVIL88 (Oct 22, 2009)

WILL BE THEIR


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jan 10 2010, 09:10 PM~16250639
> *OUR WAY OF SAYING THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT. WE INVITE ALL CLUBS AND ALL SOLO RIDERS TO COME AND JOIN US FOR OUR ANNUAL PICNIC. ALL WE ASK YOU TO DO IS BRING YOUR APPETITES. WE WILL SUPPLY ALL FOOD, SODAS, AND WATERS. WE HOPE YOU CAN COME JOIN US TO KICK OFF THE SUMMER RIGHT. WE ARE LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING EVERYONE OUT THERE
> IT WILL BE HELD IN THE EAST SHORES THE SAME SPOT AS ALWAYS
> ON BEHALF OF TRAFFIC WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE FOR THEIR SUPPORT. :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


  ttt


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

T
T
T


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DEVIL88_@Apr 7 2010, 01:30 PM~17124853
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Apr 7 2010, 09:57 PM~17130194-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

TTT hno: hno:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Apr 8 2010, 09:04 PM~17139816
> *TTT hno:  hno:
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

ALMOST TIME FOR ANOTHER BIG TURN OUT CANT WAIT :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

ANGEL BABY WILL BE IN THE HOUSE BEFORE HE GOES ON THE AIR







:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Apr 8 2010, 07:37 PM~17139458
> *Hope you can make it down Shod
> 
> *


im gonna roll with money...but shhhh dont tell him :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 49Merc_@Apr 9 2010, 12:33 AM~17141956
> *ALMOST TIME FOR ANOTHER BIG TURN OUT CANT WAIT :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121+Apr 9 2010, 02:03 AM~17142266-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

hey whats up traffic. hopefully some of u fellas can come down to our cruise night this time around.


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

WHAT UP TRAFFIC IT'S ALMOST TIME :biggrin:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ONTARIOCLASSICS CC+Apr 9 2010, 01:16 PM~17145496-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Apr 11 2010, 04:31 PM~17161353
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Getting Closer ! ! !


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OG 61_@Apr 11 2010, 08:07 PM~17163445
> *Getting Closer ! ! !
> *


 :thumbsup: yep! make sure to bring your appetites plenty of food. :cheesy:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

TTT!


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OG 61_@Apr 11 2010, 08:07 PM~17163445
> *Getting Closer ! ! !
> *



YES SIR ALWAYS HAVE A GREAT TIME IN THIS ONE :biggrin:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

*TTT TRAFFIC :biggrin:*


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@Apr 12 2010, 08:22 PM~17174073
> *TTT TRAFFIC  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rolandos1963_@Apr 13 2010, 09:15 AM~17178053
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

I WILL BE THERE ,ALWAYS HAVE A GOOD TIME AT YOUR PICNICS AND CAR SHOWS.THANKS FOR THE FOOD YOU GUYS SUPPLY AT THE PICNIC,




DAVID 
FORGIVEN CAR CLUB.


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Apr 13 2010, 10:23 PM~17186409
> *I WILL BE THERE ,ALWAYS HAVE A GOOD TIME AT YOUR PICNICS AND CAR SHOWS.THANKS FOR THE FOOD YOU GUYS SUPPLY AT THE PICNIC,
> DAVID
> FORGIVEN CAR CLUB.
> *


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Apr 13 2010, 10:23 PM~17186409
> *I WILL BE THERE ,ALWAYS HAVE A GOOD TIME AT YOUR PICNICS AND CAR SHOWS.THANKS FOR THE FOOD YOU GUYS SUPPLY AT THE PICNIC,
> DAVID
> FORGIVEN CAR CLUB.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: it's the least we can do for the support we get. once again thank you. from all of us traffic c c


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Back

T
T
T


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OG 61_@Apr 14 2010, 03:23 PM~17192860
> *Back
> 
> T
> ...


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

*Get ready to Have fun with family, friends, and plenty of food see you all there.... *


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

> *Get ready to Have fun with family, friends, and plenty of food see you all there.... *


X 2


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Apr 15 2010, 09:28 PM~17208031
> * TO THE TOP!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 16 2010, 09:49 PM~17217703
> *ttt
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## cruisintogether (Sep 28, 2008)

hope to see u guys out there this weekend :thumbsup:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TTT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

ALMOST TIME


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

Best Of Friedns Los Angeles
Won’t be able to make it out due to our show but we will definitely be at your show later this year.


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Apr 17 2010, 04:41 PM~17222734
> *Best Of Friedns Los Angeles</span>
> Won’t be able to make it out due to our show but we will definitely be at your show later this year.
> *


we completely understand and thank you "BEST OF FRIENDS" for you continued support...
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR CONTINUED SUPPORT..


----------



## Bobby G. (Jul 10, 2009)

Hey Mark...Y'all have a good time. I wish the Boulevard Aces could be there with you !!

Just passin' through showin' our respect..............




Proud member of the ..TLA..Texas Lowrider Association..


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

NEED INFO CALL ADAM 6)203-2235 OR CHICO 6)824-4311


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey traffic i was going to the bell show,but we are coming your way instead you guys are great and we are here to support you, see you there,also what time and do you have the address its are first time.Thank you


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:wave: :wave: TTT


----------



## locs&100SPOKES (Nov 29, 2008)

BUMP TTT :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## RUBYRED84 (Oct 9, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

FIRME CLASSICS SO. CAL. WIIL BE THERE!!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Apr 19 2010, 01:03 PM~17237992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bobby G._@Apr 19 2010, 01:49 PM~17237346
> *
> 
> Hey Mark...Y'all have a good time.  I wish the Boulevard Aces could be there with you !!
> ...


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by prestige+Apr 19 2010, 04:33 PM~17238831-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

TRAFFIC TX flights booked, see you next month homies


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TTT


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Apr 20 2010, 03:53 PM~17250998
> *TRAFFIC TX flights booked, see you next month homies
> *


Sounds Good!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA+Apr 20 2010, 05:31 PM~17251337-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good looking out Pedro See you there :biggrin:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

HERE COMES "LA TRUCHA" IM ALREADY HUNGRY.... :biggrin:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locs&100SPOKES (Nov 29, 2008)

:yes: :run: getting closer can't wait.


----------



## locs&100SPOKES (Nov 29, 2008)

BUMP TTT :boink:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey Traffic can i get directions please Im coming from imperial,ca Thank you


----------



## COPPERTONECADI (Dec 30, 2009)

whats up traffic........ royal image will be their too support...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COPPERTONECADI_@Apr 23 2010, 08:35 PM~17285291
> *whats up traffic........ royal image will be their too support...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *





THANK YOU FOR THE SUPPORT!!!!!!!   ROYAL IMAGE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: cant wait geting closer hno: my ride should be ready


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Apr 21 2010, 10:21 AM~17259207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: "LA TRUCHA" coming through!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## locs&100SPOKES (Nov 29, 2008)

uffin: BUMP


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

is Bonelli park off the 57fwy?


----------



## HIT~N~RUN (Nov 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Apr 27 2010, 08:50 PM~17325624
> *is Bonelli park off the 57fwy?
> *


YOU CAN ACCESS IT FROM THE 57 BUT THEY HAVE IT ON THE EAST SIDE OF THE PARK SO YOU WILL BE ON THE OTHER SIDE, SO EXIT FAIRPLEX FROM THE 10 FREEWAY THEN GO NORTH AND MAKE A LEFT AT THE FIRST SIGNAL LIGHT IF IM CORRECT.


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

This is going to be fun


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

To The Top


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HIT~N~RUN_@Apr 27 2010, 10:07 PM~17326627
> *YOU CAN ACCESS IT FROM THE 57 BUT THEY HAVE IT ON THE EAST SIDE OF THE PARK SO YOU WILL BE ON THE OTHER SIDE, SO EXIT FAIRPLEX FROM THE 10 FREEWAY THEN GO NORTH AND MAKE A LEFT AT THE FIRST SIGNAL LIGHT IF IM CORRECT.
> *


cool thanks


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HIT~N~RUN_@Apr 27 2010, 11:07 PM~17326627
> *YOU CAN ACCESS IT FROM THE 57 BUT THEY HAVE IT ON THE EAST SIDE OF THE PARK SO YOU WILL BE ON THE OTHER SIDE, SO EXIT FAIRPLEX FROM THE 10 FREEWAY THEN GO NORTH AND MAKE A LEFT AT THE FIRST SIGNAL LIGHT IF IM CORRECT.
> *


thanks sal for posting up the directions. good looking out.


----------



## LOUIE A 62 (Aug 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TTT


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rolandos1963_@Apr 29 2010, 11:05 PM~17348478
> *  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

*TTT. TWO MORE WEEKS TILL THE PICNIC :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@May 1 2010, 11:53 PM~17362728
> *TTT. TWO MORE WEEKS TILL THE PICNIC  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 








are family will be there :biggrin:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 2 2010, 12:51 AM~17363712
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


What up King61


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rolandos1963_@May 2 2010, 01:11 PM~17366212
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the support, see you their. :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@May 2 2010, 06:51 PM~17367971
> *Thank you for the support, see you their.  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@May 2 2010, 10:16 AM~17365259
> *:biggrin:
> *


thanks for your support StreetStyle :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@May 1 2010, 05:20 PM~17361233
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

PRESTIGE CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

:biggrin: ALTERED ONES CC WILL BE THERE~


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by prestige+May 2 2010, 09:09 PM~17369324-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin: :wave:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## locs&100SPOKES (Nov 29, 2008)

:drama: :yes:  TRAFFIC DOIN IT BIG IN 2010


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

Two more weeks hno: hno: want it to be here already. Homies up in Paso Robles getting the rides ready to come down and have a great time as always :biggrin:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

wut time it start homies ol'skool wayz coming from the high desert :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

here's a few pics from jae bueno from last years picnic we hope everyone is ready for this year. everyone make yourself at home. this picnic is for the support you give us. much love from us at traffic c c


----------



## LOUIE A 62 (Aug 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

TO THE TOP WITH TRAFFIC


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@May 2 2010, 09:09 PM~17369324
> *PRESTIGE CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE
> 
> 
> ...



ANY MORE PICS OF THIS CAR!!!!!!! IT LOOKS TTT!!WOULD LIKE TO CHECK OUT THE WHOLE CAR!GOOD WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TTT


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

thank you it will be at the picnic


----------



## MR_C (Mar 22, 2010)

DEDICATED C.C. :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

can u post direction on how to get their 
TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

ILL BE THERE HEY HOW MUNCH DOSE IT COAST TO GET INTO THE PARK PER CAR ?


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@May 7 2010, 05:47 AM~17417119
> *
> 
> 
> ...



KOO, NICE PICS THANKS FOR POSTING. NICE RIDE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

Your welcome and thank you


----------



## Basek65 (May 8, 2010)

To my primo Louie, but of course from the one and only TRAFFIC CC. I will see you at the picnic next week. Always willing to kick it with familia and support our RAZA and our traditions, por que thats what lowriding is to us. :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@May 7 2010, 11:10 AM~17420122
> *ILL BE THERE HEY HOW MUNCH DOSE IT COAST TO GET INTO THE PARK PER CAR ?
> *


no more than $10


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

TTT


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'+May 8 2010, 10:14 AM~17427806-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@May 8 2010, 12:00 PM~17428472
> *I THINK ITS LIKE $6 OR $7 :thumbsup:  :wave:
> :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


wuts up mark....lookin good for next weekend


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 8 2010, 01:01 PM~17428476
> *wuts up mark....lookin good for next weekend
> *


IT SHOULD BE A GOOD ONE THE PARK IS VERY NICE AND COOL. SEE YOU SUNDAY MORNING SHOD. HAVE A SAFE TRIP DOWN WITH MONEY AND COOK :wave: :wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@May 8 2010, 12:03 PM~17428488
> *IT SHOULD BE A GOOD ONE THE PARK IS VERY NICE AND COOL. SEE YOU SUNDAY MORNING SHOD. HAVE A SAFE TRIP DOWN WITH MONEY AND COOK :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## LOUIE A 62 (Aug 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Basek65_@May 7 2010, 10:11 PM~17425696
> *To my primo Louie, but of course from the one and only TRAFFIC CC. I will see you at the picnic next week. Always willing to kick it with familia and support our RAZA and our traditions, por que thats what lowriding is to us.  :thumbsup:
> *


*you got it primo see you there*


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

ITS GETING CLOSE :cheesy: CANT WAIT


----------



## TRAFFIC HD (Jun 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE_@May 9 2010, 08:43 PM~17438402
> *ITS GETING CLOSE  :cheesy: CANT WAIT
> *


X2


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@May 4 2010, 10:36 PM~17394883
> *here's a few pics from jae bueno from last years picnic we hope everyone is ready for this year. everyone make yourself at home. this picnic is for the support you give us. much love from us at traffic c c
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

the countdown is on


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Stephanie & I will be there to capture the event again this year! :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@May 10 2010, 06:32 AM~17441611
> *Stephanie & I will be there to capture the event again this year!  :biggrin:
> *


TTT!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@May 8 2010, 10:14 AM~17427806
> *no more than $10
> *


kool thanks :biggrin:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

TO THE TOP


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@May 8 2010, 01:00 PM~17428472
> *I THINK ITS LIKE $6 OR $7 :thumbsup:  :wave:
> :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


KOOL THANKS BIG MARK HEY ITS OFF VIA VERDE THERES ONLY ONE WAY IN THE PARK?, IS THERE GOING TO BE SINGS CUZ FROM THE MAP BOOK THAT PARK LOOKS BIG


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@May 10 2010, 06:47 PM~17447453
> *KOOL THANKS BIG MARK HEY ITS OFF VIA VERDE THERES ONLY ONE WAY IN THE PARK?, IS THERE GOING TO BE SINGS CUZ FROM THE MAP BOOK THAT PARK LOOKS BIG
> *






YEAH BRO THE ADDRESS IS 120 VIA VERDE IN SAN DIMAS CA 91773 FOR THOSE OF YOU WANT TO MAP QUEST IT!!!!!!


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hell razer_@May 10 2010, 07:06 PM~17447699
> *YEAH BRO THE ADDRESS IS 120 VIA VERDE IN SAN DIMAS CA 91773  FOR THOSE OF YOU WANT TO MAP QUEST IT!!!!!!
> *


THANKS IS THERE A ROLL CALL FOR THE CLUBS AND RAZA WHOS GOING :biggrin:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@May 10 2010, 10:40 AM~17443088
> *TTT!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


YEP TTT


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

see u guys sunday :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eric0425_@May 2 2010, 08:50 PM~17367959
> *What up King61
> *


what up homie


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

great weather for a picnic might have to check it out, then take my lady by the hot tub resort around the corner after.


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Just change the oil in 6 duece now i have to charge da batteries for the hydors then ill be ready to roll :biggrin:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

TTT


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@May 11 2010, 12:31 PM~17455116
> *great weather for a picnic might have to check it out, then take my lady by the hot tub resort around the corner after.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@May 11 2010, 12:49 PM~17455319
> *Just change the oil in 6 duece now i have to charge da batteries for the hydors then ill be ready to roll  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

T
T
T


----------



## E6364 (Feb 20, 2007)

whats up traffic you know ill be there with the family


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

what time is it?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

It's gona be a good one.sup box?


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by E6364_@May 11 2010, 10:35 PM~17461944
> *whats up traffic you know ill be there with the family
> *


THATS RIGHT Thanks for the support


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

it sux that its another year im not gunna be able to take my impala, but i will damn well be there :biggrin:


----------



## LOW RODZ (May 13, 2010)




----------



## LOW RODZ (May 13, 2010)




----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by E6364_@May 11 2010, 10:35 PM~17461944
> *whats up traffic you know ill be there with the family
> *


Thats right  thanks 4 your support


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by guss68imp_@May 12 2010, 09:42 PM~17472890
> *It's gona be a good one.sup box?
> *


Whats up guss hope 2 see u sunday


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

Just a few more days!! :biggrin:


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: cant wait


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

What time do we roll in


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@May 13 2010, 09:32 AM~17476949
> *What time do we roll in
> *


X2 ???


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by prestige+May 13 2010, 09:32 AM~17476949-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PARKING IS LIMITED! EARLIER THE BETTER. 7 ISH & ON.


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@May 13 2010, 12:06 PM~17478279
> *PARKING IS LIMITED! EARLIER THE BETTER.  7 ISH & ON.
> 
> *


THANSK FOR THE INFO


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

cool thank you


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@May 13 2010, 07:16 AM~17475625
> *Just a few more days!! :biggrin:
> *



Yes Sir going to be a good day


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

*The Massive 3 BBQ pit to handle the Lbs of meat for all to enjoy this Sunday See you all out there. Remember get there early..

Good Job Mark on the Build..... :biggrin: *


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: bigshod, MONEY GREEN


:wave:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@May 13 2010, 08:17 PM~17483396
> *The Massive 3 BBQ pit to handle the Lbs of meat for all to enjoy this Sunday See you all out there. Remember get there early..
> 
> Good Job Mark on the Build..... :biggrin:
> ...



NO FUCKING AROUND HERE! :biggrin:


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

Hollywood cruise night
Date:05-15-10
Time: 09:30pm
Place: the in & out on sunset and orange grove
This cruise has been cracking for weeks; it gets better every weekend lots of riders and girls. Cops don’t trip they even ask you to hit the switch calling out all clubs an solo riders lets make it happen keep it flowing


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 13 2010, 08:32 PM~17483636
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: bigshod, MONEY GREEN
> :wave:
> *



WUTS UP CARNAL! 
:biggrin: 
YOU READY TO DO THIS?
:cheesy:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@May 13 2010, 08:33 PM~17483649
> *NO FUCKING AROUND HERE!  :biggrin:
> *


I wish I could have finished the traffic pit. But we gotta bring that mother fucker right.this pit will hold some meat


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@May 13 2010, 09:30 PM~17484417
> *I wish I could have finished the traffic pit. But we gotta bring that mother fucker right.this pit will hold some meat
> *


SI SI SI


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@May 13 2010, 08:17 PM~17483396
> *The Massive 3 BBQ pit to handle the Lbs of meat for all to enjoy this Sunday See you all out there. Remember get there early..
> 
> Good Job Mark on the Build..... :biggrin:
> ...






:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

WHAT UP MARK... LOOKS LIKE THIS IS GONNA BE A BEAUTIFUL SUNDAY AFTER NOON... :biggrin: TECHNIQUES MEMBERS WILL DEFINATELY BE IN THA HOUSE...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@May 13 2010, 09:55 PM~17484757
> *WHAT UP MARK... LOOKS LIKE THIS IS GONNA BE A BEAUTIFUL SUNDAY AFTER NOON... :biggrin: TECHNIQUES MEMBERS WILL DEFINATELY BE IN THA HOUSE...
> *


Hell yea make yourselves at home we are gona eat and drink till we drop. I think everyone is gona gain 5 pounds fuck it. See you Sunday techniques


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt for the Q

:drama:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@May 13 2010, 09:30 PM~17484417
> *I wish I could have finished the traffic pit. But we gotta bring that mother fucker right.this pit will hold some meat
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

ttt


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

STRIP TEASE WILL BE THERE


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

Just washed strip tease and going to load it up on the trailer tomorw and head out about 3pm


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

We will be having free raffles for everyone that comes in we will also be having a 50/50 but we will give the money to 2 winners. 100 % goes back to the 2 winners :cheesy:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@May 14 2010, 08:46 PM~17494818
> *Just washed strip tease and going to load it up on the trailer tomorw and head out about 3pm
> *


Have a safe trip down. We' ll see you Sunday


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StR8OuTofPOMONA (Aug 19, 2007)

TTT...ONE MORE DAY :werd: hno: hno: :wave:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

We'll be there to show some support. :biggrin:  Looks like its gonna be another family fun day.


----------



## locs&100SPOKES (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@May 14 2010, 12:40 PM~17490749
> *STRIP TEASE WILL BE THERE
> *


WAS OUT THERE IN EL CENTRO/ BRAWLEY LAST WEEK HOT AS HELL ,SHOULD BE NICE UP HERE. ENJOY TH BBQ.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

Tomorrow is the big day :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

A Great Big THANK YOU to Traffic Car Club!! It was a wonderful day at the park, excellent food, beautiful car and great friends!!! Gangs to Grace had a Great time, it was worth missing church for..... :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@May 16 2010, 05:01 PM~17507788
> *A Great Big THANK YOU to Traffic Car Club!!  It was a wonderful day at the park, excellent food, beautiful car and great friends!!!  Gangs to Grace had a Great time, it was worth missing church for..... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

Thank you TRAFFIC Family for the hospitality and all the great food and beer :drama: i had a great time ,met alot of cool homies and even TEXAS showed up :0 oh and a special thanks to money for the ride there and back...1hr drive roundtrip :ugh: oh yea cant forget my mijo COOK...  

Thanks Again
BIGSHOD
Carnales Unidos C.C.
Bakersfield,ca


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

The Traffic family would like to thank everyone that came out to support. It was a beautiful day and alot of beautiful rides. All the clubs and solo riders. We hope everyone enjoyed themselves it was our way of saying thank you for your support. I would like to thank all the traffic members for bringing raffles. Great job on the BBQing Traffic. Hope to see everyone in November. Thanks Jae & Stephanie for lowrider coverage. :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

Thanks Traffic for the good time as always homies. See you at the next one.


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@May 16 2010, 06:46 PM~17508742
> *The Traffic family would like to thank everyone that came out to support. It was a beautiful day and alot of beautiful rides. All the clubs and solo riders. We hope everyone enjoyed themselves it was our way of saying thank you for your support. I would like to thank all the traffic members for bringing raffles. Great job on the BBQing Traffic. Hope to see everyone in November. Thanks Jae & Stephanie for lowrider coverage. :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


Stephanie & I would like to thank Mark, Sylvia and the Traffic family for a great time. We always have a great time with you guys! Photos are up on http://www.jaebueno.com!


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trucha-Marcos (Apr 27, 2009)

Thank Traffic!Trucha CC had a great time,Thanks for everything! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Big Thanks and much Respect to Traffic CC and also to all the other participants that came from as far as Tuscon, Arizona and Las Vegas. Its always a pleasure when Traffic CC throws an event. Didn't take that many pics, but here they are.  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

These were taken during the raffle and awards ceremony.


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: SEE YOU AT THE CHILL AND GRILL!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Little bit of hopping action.


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Elite CC, went home with best club participation and also Best Lowrider.


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

ME AND MY FAMILY HAD FUN WITH THE FAMILIA HERE ARE SOME QUICK PICTURES FROM THE SHOW.......MORE TO COME.........


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Ohana CC cruisin through...


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Tradition CC


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

That's all folks, once again Thank You Traffic CC, it was a great day of family fun. Here's my son having a blast on his little scooter trying to catch up to his new friends.


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

GRACIAS "TRAFFIC" TECHNIQUES C.C. HAD A FIRME TIME... THE FOOD WAS DELICIOUS... :biggrin:


----------



## FamiliaPrideC.C. (Jan 12, 2009)

FAMILIA PRIDE HAD A GOOD TIME, NICE TURNOUT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

JUST GOT HOME ,HAD A BLAST,THANK YOU ALL CLUBS AND SOLOS THAT ATTENDED OUR PICNIC,THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT,THE SIX HOUR DRIVE WAS WELL WORTH IT,SEE YOU ALL SOON ,TRINO


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 16 2010, 06:40 PM~17508674
> *Thank you TRAFFIC Family for the hospitality and all the great food and beer :drama: i had a great time ,met alot of cool homies and even TEXAS showed up :0  oh and a special thanks to money for the ride there and back...1hr drive roundtrip  :ugh:  oh yea cant forget my mijo COOK...
> 
> Thanks Again
> ...


ITS ALL GOOD BIGSHOD NICE KICKN IT WITH U TODAY


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@May 16 2010, 09:58 PM~17510945
> *JUST GOT HOME ,HAD A BLAST,THANK YOU ALL CLUBS AND SOLOS THAT ATTENDED OUR PICNIC,THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT,THE SIX HOUR DRIVE WAS WELL WORTH IT,SEE YOU ALL SOON ,TRINO
> *


GLAD U MADE IT HOME SAVE


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@May 16 2010, 10:23 PM~17511253
> *GLAD U MADE IT HOME SAVE
> *


 xTraffic 58


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

gracias for a firme ass time OL'SKOOL WAYZ


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

:biggrin:THANKS HAD A GREAT TIME!!!


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

That was a nice day .....had a great time yesterday....Thanks Traffic


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Nice!!!



> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@May 16 2010, 08:03 PM~17510206
> *Elite CC, went home with best club participation and also Best Lowrider.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

6 DAYS LEFT TO PRE-REG. IT'S GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

A big THANK YOU to TRAFFIC CC from ELITE CC for throwing another successful picnic! We had a blast out there! See you guys at the next one. :biggrin:


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

FINE LIFE CAR CLUB HAD A BAD ASS TIME AT THE PICNIC :biggrin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bedslead_@May 17 2010, 01:56 PM~17517201
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG PAB (Jun 29, 2009)

ON BEHALF OF HIGHTIMES WE HAD A GOOD TIME!!! HOPE TO SEE YOU ON THE 30TH


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:biggrin: Great Show TRAFFIC C.C. AND BIKE CLUB :biggrin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## casuals (Jan 21, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

THANKYOU TRAFFIC 4 THE SUPER FOOD A GOOD TIME ALWAYS A PLEASURE HANGING OUT WITH THE BIG T SEE GUYS AT YOUR SHOW FROM THE ROYAL IMAGE FAM    :biggrin:


----------



## E6364 (Feb 20, 2007)

thanks for a great time "TRAFFIC" we had a great time "CLASSIFIED" will see at your next show thanks again


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

finally caught up on my sleep, had a good ass time in Cali and the picnic was on point :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

post more pics :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@May 20 2010, 02:53 AM~17548947
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@May 17 2010, 07:38 PM~17521786
> *A big THANK YOU to TRAFFIC CC from ELITE CC for throwing another successful picnic! We had a blast out there! See you guys at the next one.  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

To The Top :biggrin: :thumbsup: 




























:thumbsup:


----------



## mundo (Aug 15, 2008)

nice picnic traffic, got to stop there for a little while. then headed over to the bell show. too bad it was on the same day didnt get to stay too long. 

looking foward to your show in november :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

MISSED A GOOD PICNIC HAD TO GO BACK EAST MN AND IN TO DELIVER TRAILERS SEE U GUYS NEXT TIME


----------

